# New version of DIY HOB filter



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

New DIY HOB filter. Project is fairly inexpensive. Comment with any questions.


----------



## SpyceyMeatball (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool video!!!


----------

